
The Amazon-In-New York Lesson for Cities: Don’t Be Arrogant - glassworm
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-02-15/the-amazon-in-new-york-lesson-for-cities-don-t-be-arrogant
======
tomohawk
If Amazon made a stadium part of the deal, there would have been no problem.

